
Oracle buys Sun: understanding the impact on open source - kqr2
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/04/oracle-acquires-sun-ars-explores-the-impact-on-open-source.ars
======
rw
"When Sun liberated the Solaris source code, the company deliberately chose a
license that would make it difficult for the code to be adapted for use in the
Linux kernel. Oracle will probably dual-license the Solaris code so that it is
available under the GPLv2 in addition to the CDDL. This will allow key Solaris
innovations—such as ZFS and DTrace—to be ported to Linux."

DTrace, _finally!_

------
tvon
> As a major player in both worlds, Oracle has every reason to want to
> encourage greater collaboration between the Linux and OpenSolaris
> communities. I suspect that this will lead Oracle to rethink Sun's licensing
> decisions for OpenSolaris.

Found that bit interesting, it hadn't occurred to me that Oracle might alter
licenses to Sun IP in a way favorable to Linux.

------
TJensen
A far more optimistic view than my initial take. The arguments are well
reasoned. I hope it really turns out this way. Opening the JCP would be a VERY
good thing and could bring some much needed life back into the Java language.

